
I’m Sorry Mr. Zuckerberg, but You Are Wrong - ohjeez
https://shift.newco.co/im-sorry-mr-zuckerberg-but-you-are-wrong-65dbf8513424#.knjwoahk9
======
joeclark77
...and the mask comes off. It seems that the writer isn't actually concerned
with "fake news", but demands that Facebook censor "opinion pieces" negative
of his candidate. Amazing that he thinks this is somehow strengthening his
case!

------
greg7mdp
Of course he is wrong - and he knows it full well. But he would be foolish to
accept responsibility for the election, especially since he doesn't have a way
to solve the issue without making Facebook worse for users. After all, most of
us enjoy seeing our opinions validated by our friends, and the stories we
read, regardless of their accuracy.

Facebook is already alienating some users with the recent barrage of
advertising, no need to open a new front!

